# Wet Poop



## hozaifa (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi All

My male budgie is having wet liquidy poop.
Attached is the image.

Thanks


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hi hozaifa
If your bird hasn't had a significant change in his diet recently then I would definitely be taking him to your avian vet as soon as possible. Is your bird eating and acting normally ?
Pete


----------

